# Synthpunk?



## chillbot

Anyone here know James? Hasn't posted since May 3 and hasn't responded to any PMs recently.

@synthpunk


----------



## Jaap

No idea, was wondering the same a few days ago. Hope he is ok!


----------



## higgs

Reached out to him on a few occasions recently but figured I annoyed him to the point of ignoring. I haven't seen him around here either.


----------



## Karma

Where are you dear Synthpunk


----------



## Tatu

I've been wondering this as well. I hope all's good for him!


----------



## gsilbers

I did noticed as well.


----------



## D Halgren

I see him post on the U-he Kvr forum from time to time. Same name.


----------



## tmhuud

I miss him too. I forgot to tell him I hate Kale too.


----------



## patrick76

chillbot said:


> Anyone here know James? Hasn't posted since May 3 and hasn't responded to any PMs recently.
> 
> @synthpunk



I do remember him talking about leaving the forum because he was unhappy with some things here. I don't recall what they were exactly. It's a bummer. He was a really active member.


----------



## NYC Composer

He's often unhappy with things on forums.


----------



## heisenberg

Synthpunk is awesome. Hope he comes back.


----------



## ratherbirds

To us to find interesting topics to make him come back, this passionate guy.


----------



## Geoff Grace

I hope *James* is okay. Perhaps he's basking in the sun on a tropical summer vacation.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Living Fossil

I really miss @synthpunk and his passion & expertise here.
Hope he's doing fine!


----------



## Mike Greene

Hopefully everything is okay and we'll see him posting again. He's great for the forum.


----------



## chillbot

Last message I got was Apr 23 and he said he was dealing with some heavy family stuff. He is a friend and I wish him the best.

But unfortunately he also took off owing me cash... from a transaction way back in January...


----------



## NYC Composer

Not the DESK??!! (gasp)


----------



## R. Soul

This forum needs more synth people, not less.


----------



## higgs

Hm. Well this is a pickle. I hope the fella's alright.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I hope the synthpunk is okay and the chillbot gets his money. I enjoy both of their contributions here.


----------



## higgs

Any word on sp?


----------



## LamaRose

I'm afraid the insipid "N" thread may have claimed its first victim... maybe he'll soon return and punk that dragoN!


----------



## chillbot

Well I guess that's that. End of an era. Wish him the best, wherever he went/is and hope it's not too serious.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

chillbot said:


> Well I guess that's that. End of an era. Wish him the best, wherever he went/is and hope it's not too serious.


I dunno, there's always parole.


----------



## Smikes77

There are a few people that I see are no longer active who`s posts I enjoyed. @synthpunk being one of them.


----------



## chillbot

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk

@synthpunk


----------



## LamaRose

chillbot said:


> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk
> 
> @synthpunk



He took the Red Pill?


----------



## Karma

Where are you dear Synthpunk


----------



## D Halgren

He's over on KVR/U-he forum as Black Synth Hoodie.


----------



## chillbot

D Halgren said:


> He's over on KVR/U-he forum as Black Synth Hoodie.


Hm same user is also at UAD and NI forums.

Seems odd, not sure it adds up? Why wouldn't he just use "synthpunk". Does he ever sign his actual name?

Oh well. I'm filing a police report in his hometown. Maybe they can at least find out if something happened.


----------



## D Halgren

chillbot said:


> Hm same user is also at UAD and NI forums.
> 
> Seems odd, not sure it adds up? Why wouldn't he just use "synthpunk". Does he ever sign his actual name?
> 
> Oh well. I'm filing a police report in his hometown. Maybe they can at least find out if something happened.


I think he wanted to start over. Did the Black Synth Hoodie account start recently/ this summer on those forums? He uses UAD, NI, Logic. I sent you a PM invite.


----------



## NYC Composer

Well, he’s always been a bit of a nutter. He came over to the inoffensive little Other Forum, made some perfectly intelligent posts but in the end, tried to burn it down and then scrammed. I think he’s left here once or twice regarding some perceived offense. I wouldn’t worry too much.


----------



## chillbot

NYC Composer said:


> I wouldn’t worry too much.


Fair enough. Did you miss the part where he owes me $770.


----------



## CT

Maybe he's in a Synthfunk.

I'll see myself out.


----------



## NYC Composer

chillbot said:


> Fair enough. Did you miss the part where he owes me $770.


Oops. Never mind. Go back to worrying.


----------



## wst3

chillbot said:


> Fair enough. Did you miss the part where he owes me $770.


Well that is a bummer, sorry to hear!

Still would like to hear from Synthpunk just to know he is ok.


----------



## chimuelo

And in the end it’s always about the money even when they say it isn’t.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

chimuelo said:


> And in the end it’s always about the money even when they say it isn’t.


Actually, in the end it really is about caring for other people since people are real in a way that money isn't.

Musicians helping musicians.


----------



## Tatu

I suppose it's somewhat confirmed that he's active(?) on some other forums? Perhaps it's okay, and time, to worry about some money as well.


----------



## babylonwaves

chillbot said:


> Seems odd, not sure it adds up? Why wouldn't he just use "synthpunk". Does he ever sign his actual name?


james


----------



## NYC Composer

James is what I remember as well, from both forums.


----------



## chimuelo

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Actually, in the end it really is about caring for other people since people are real in a way that money isn't.
> 
> Musicians helping musicians.



Musicians helping musicians is a way of life.
But it’s always about the money, even when they say it isn’t..


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

chimuelo said:


> Musicians helping musicians is a way of life.
> But it’s always about the money, even when they say it isn’t..


It's all about getting the money to feed his expensive habit of donating to the Education Through Music LA Charity.
https://etmla.org/


----------



## chimuelo

So its still about the money then.
But for a noble cause.
Gotcha.


----------



## Polkasound

chimuelo said:


> So its still about the money then.



When a friend disappears, there's concern all around. But when a friend who owes you money simply relocates, then of course it's about the money, however, it's your friend's behavior that made it all about the money, not you.


----------



## ratherbirds

I wonder if James from Orlando/NYC did not have an accident or worse ?


----------



## NYC Composer

...or maybe he's trying to avoid a cashectomy.


----------



## chillbot

D Halgren said:


> He's over on KVR/U-he forum as Black Synth Hoodi


The UAD forum as well but has gone AWOL since. This cat and mouse game is just getting silly. Synthpunk send the damn gear back and we'll call it even.


----------



## leon chevalier

Did


chillbot said:


> The UAD forum as well but has gone AWOL since. This cat and mouse game is just getting silly. Synthpunk send the damn gear back and we'll call it even.


Did you send him gear before getting paid ?


----------



## NYC Composer

leon chevalier said:


> Did
> 
> Did you send him gear before getting paid ?


I’ve done that with people I knew or thought I did. I’ve never been screwed over, though. Suckular.


----------



## leon chevalier

NYC Composer said:


> I’ve done that with people I knew or thought I did. I’ve never been screwed over, though. Suckular.


Maybe I'm paranoid but it seems quite adventurous to me


----------



## D Halgren

chillbot said:


> The UAD forum as well but has gone AWOL since. This cat and mouse game is just getting silly. Synthpunk send the damn gear back and we'll call it even.


He probably checks in here as a guest and saw that we know his new name. Not on U-he now either. Did you send Black Synth a message on any of those forums?


----------



## Mike Greene

chillbot said:


> The UAD forum as well but has gone AWOL since. This cat and mouse game is just getting silly. Synthpunk send the damn gear back and we'll call it even.


Wait a minute! I traded you my ultra-rare and valuable Apolo organ, the crown jewel of my keyboard collection, in exchange for SynthPunk's marker, and now you're cancelling the debt??? Curse you, Chillbot!


----------



## chillbot

Mike Greene said:


> Wait a minute! I traded you my ultra-rare and valuable Apolo organ, the crown jewel of my keyboard collection, in exchange for SynthPunk's marker, and now you're cancelling the debt??? Curse you, Chillbot!


Oh you can have his marker if you want it!

I wasn't exactly cancelling it. Synthpunk will eternally be on my sh*t-list. But seriously aside from that, just mail the thing back and honestly in a few years who around here is going to remember. (I will.)



leon chevalier said:


> Did you send him gear before getting paid ?


Partial payment. From a guy that I had exchanged dozens and dozens of messages with over years and years. If that's a con that is the true definition of the long con. Seriously would you honestly have thought there was anything sketchy about Synthpunk?


----------



## chillbot

chillbot said:


> Partial payment.


You know, he sent me partial payment AFTER I had shipped it though.

Doesn't feel like he actually meant to rip me off. If so, why send any payment at all why not just take it and disappear. Which is why I always thought something must have come up.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Last April, shortly before he vanished, SP told me he was moving to North Carolina and fixing up a “twilight home” with a new attached mastering studio. Said he was taking a break from VI-C after all the DJ brouhaha, which seemed pretty reasonable at the time. He hasn't responded to messages since. I hope he’s okay, as it seems like a stretch to go AWOL over a few hundred bucks. But who knows? I've been screwed over for a lot more $$$ by people far closer to me — I guess you can never really tell.


----------



## Quasar

chillbot said:


> You know, he sent me partial payment AFTER I had shipped it though.
> 
> Doesn't feel like he actually meant to rip me off. If so, why send any payment at all why not just take it and disappear. Which is why I always thought something must have come up.


Given the presented evidence, it's a virtual certainty that this wasn't a calculated or premeditated attempt to rip you off.

Something else in life came up (people can have a truly vast variety of issues, often of the sort you would never even think of unless something similar happened with you), or perhaps he became alienated from the world of these forums and extended this feeling to include your transaction, or paying you in full may still be on his "to-do" list or whatever. If you aren't able to communicate, there is simply no way to know...


----------



## NYC Composer

I did. I did find him sketchy. He came over to TSB and started some good content, then got very divisive. It seemed he was trying to fuck things up purposefully to be some sort of defense of VI-C. We had to give him a timeout and he eventually left.

I’ve been lucky enough to be able to always pay my bills, but if I couldn’t and it was a transaction with an individual, I would definitely reach out to that person and work something out.


----------



## Polkasound

You can never know how responsible a friend will be with your money or property until they actually have it in their possession. They can be the kindest, most genuine person in all other ways, but when it comes to owing a monetary debt to a friend, they totally drop the ball. Twice in my life I've had to take friends to small claims court because they made no effort to pay back what they owed me, but I didn't let that get in the way of the friendship. I just learned to never lend them anything ever again.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

I don't know how folk can be so reasonable. I'd like to get my hands on the guy who ripped me off some years back (not Synthpunk). Why do you think I look this way?


----------



## Karma

There is absolutely no way that he's not aware of this.


----------



## CT

I don't know what Synthpunk may or may not have done, but anyone who would rip off Chillbot is monstrous.


----------



## tokatila

The most liked member of the whole forum...


----------



## NYC Composer

Likes?? LIKES????

@chillbot: HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## chillbot

NYC Composer said:


> Likes?? LIKES????


Yes, well.

NoamL is the new Synthpunk. He will probably pass him in 'likes' tomorrow.

Synthpunk was previously unreachable so NoamL owes me for running him off, apparently.

Volume is key.

Except for HZ. If he posts here 4 more times he will surpass everyone for good.


----------



## NoamL

tokatila said:


> The most liked member of the whole forum...



<---- help me fix this injustice


----------



## tokatila

NoamL said:


> <---- help me fix this injustice



So you can run away with other people's money too? I Don't think so...


----------



## chillbot

NoamL said:


> <---- help me fix this injustice


Please change your custom title to "Most Liked Forumer". Because that's what I would have done. :(


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

chillbot said:


> Please change your custom title to "Most Liked Forumer". Because that's what I would have done. :(


rest assured..... no one will beat you being the most chill forumer


----------



## Fab

tokatila said:


> So you can run away with other people's money too? I Don't think so...



where are you finding that page that shows you those details?


----------



## NoamL

Well now it's official. I owe @chillbot seven hunnerd dollars.


----------



## whiskers

^^^ Most Liked Forumer ^^^


----------



## Parsifal666

synthpunk was extremely cool to me, and I'm actually startled he'd rip someone off. I liked that guy.


----------



## AllanH

It's really rotten to run off with Chillbot's gear. I hope you didn't loan him one of your nice synths!

I just went through my PMs with Synthpunk (going back a few years) and it is interesting that he mentions gear he is getting himself. Maybe it's really was a long con. Crazy ...


----------



## chillbot

Occam's Razor solves almost everything in life.

It wasn't a long con. I go back-and-forth between it was almost an unintentional opportunistic swindle, or something happened to James. But the suspicious-ness of these other accounts on other forums lends me to believe the former.

Here's the story, if you read back through this thread I was very slow in coming out with actual accusations. I had kind of just hoped that 'hinting' at it would bring him back or find some resolution. But now since I've basically accused him I might as well come out with it.

I was selling an Apollo for cheap. And I had listed it here or at least mentioned selling it here for $1,200. I could have gotten $1,500+ for it minimum on ebay, but I have always been one to believe in selling gear for a good price and would have been happy just with ease of unloading it here.

I have had many many private messages with synthpunk over the years, we talked about a lot of stuff.

He offered to donate software to my local high school recording project.

He sent me his contact guy at Westlake Pro (a local music gear store) in order to get a hookup.

He sent me a ton of recommendations for gear... for an audio interface for the assistant studio... for monitors. We talked about euro racks extensively.

He asked me to purchase a spitfire labs instrument for him in exchange for paypal but eventually figured out how to get his CC to do international transactions so we never went through with it.

He bitched about the forum to me. A lot. Both old ownership (especially fundraisers) and new ownership (sorry, Mike). And a lot of members here. No names. OK maybe robgb.

He offered to buy my faderport from me, but I just sent it to him for free. He sent me the movie "Sound City" in return.

So after years of messaging, I get this message:

"Chill, I have a proposition for you, you have the right to say F off! lol 

Would you take $200 (your payment of choice) a month on the Apollo ? I'm unable to buy it out right right now and if you get a offer at that price totally understand, but would like to add it to my Apollo quad if possible as I use the UAD plugins all the time and would like to start doing more mastering and this would help for that.

Again, more than welcome to tell me to F off, but seeing we kind of know each other you would know it would go to a good home, used for good music, and appreciated. I could also send you a very good Access Virus Ti rack either in trade or collateral until paid off. I could also throw in some mixing/mastering services.

Let me know what you think, feel free to think about it, no hurry. Best, James"

So instead of listing it on ebay, I said screw it. No problem. In fact, seeing as how he seemed to be hurting for money I said let's just make it $1,000 even, done.

I shipped the Apollo.  A couple days later he sent me $230 (random?).

About two months after that I got an apology. "Please forgive me not being in touch this month it's been SXSW month and I'm just finishing up break down this week and will be back home next."

About a month after that I wrote him asking about payment and I got the response "Yes, we had a major loss in the family and been going nuts with family stuff. Hang in there please I promise.".

And that's the last I heard from synthpunk. So anyway... now you know what I know.

I've been fortunate enough that $770 is not the end of the world to me. If it was, I wouldn't have agreed to this. But now maybe you can see how it went down and understand a bit why. I give less shits about the actual money and more about being swindled by a friend.... so yes I am quite pissed.


----------



## whiskers

you were a very generous man bot, @chillbot


----------



## NoamL

Seriously, even if he is unable to pay due to whatever circumstance, the lack of communication validates your pissed-offed-ness. It's not like he lost your contact info.


----------



## HelixK

Mmmmm finished reading all pages, what a weird discussion to have out in the open. I even removed my previous message after realizing the guy's real name and location were dropped here.

Be careful for not sharing too much personal information because doxxing lawsuits are a real thing and instead of a late payment OP could receive something else in the mailbox.

There's a reason most forums have strict "name and shame" rules. Friendly advice: I think this should be dealt privately to avoid further damage to OP or forum owner(s). Why this discussion wasn't blocked or at least moved to the drama zone is beyond me.


----------



## chillbot

HelixK said:


> Be careful for not sharing too much personal information because doxxing lawsuits are a real thing and instead of a late payment OP could receive something else in the mailbox.


Well he signed his name James on many posts and sometimes James Russo. Honestly not sure how that is any different than me using "chillbot". You can make up any name you wish on the internets. But if you'd like me to post his mailing address here as well I'd be thrilled to.


----------



## chillbot

By the way, you joined here less than a month ago. Are you synthpunk? I think you are. Or at least, I have no idea if you're not. Clearly your input is much appreciated though.


----------



## HelixK

chillbot said:


> Well he signed his name James on many posts and sometimes James Russo. Honestly not sure how that is any different than me using "chillbot". You can make up any name you wish on the internets. But if you'd like me to post his mailing address here as well I'd be thrilled to.



Well that's your call, chief. Just my 2c for what it's worth


----------



## HelixK

chillbot said:


> By the way, you joined here less than a month ago. Are you synthpunk? I think you are. Or at least, I have no idea if you're not. Clearly your input is much appreciated though.



Send me an Apollo for 200 bucks and you can call me whatever you want


----------



## Jaap

Damn @chillbot ....that really should piss me off as well. Horrible when you think you are dealing with a friend.


----------



## ratherbirds

Hi,
In his profile page, in profile posted on Jan 9, 2018, Synthpunk said : "Post holidays malaise FINALLY wearing off". What does it mean exactly ? Was he sick ?
I'm French so I do not necessarily understand all the subtlety of an expression.


----------



## LamaRose

Something doesn't ring clear here. If he really did lose someone in his family, he could have had a breakdown, hit the needle, or worse... is there any definitive proof that he's still alive? Just saying... I've had to deal with this particular issue this past year myself due to a family tragedy.


----------



## MarcelM

even if you lose someone from your family life will go on and sending some money through paypal or something takes like a minute.


----------



## kgdrum

+ Synthpunk was posting on Gearslutz and KVR for several months after he took advantage of Chillbot's generosity, then he suddenly stopped using the Synthpunk name and switched to Black Synth Hoodie, this just doesn't smell right.
I'm sorry to hear about this happening to you Chillbot.

If it helps,if you're ever in NYC I have a desk for you!


----------



## NYC Composer

HelixK said:


> Mmmmm finished reading all pages, what a weird discussion to have out in the open. I even removed my previous message after realizing the guy's real name and location were dropped here.
> 
> Be careful for not sharing too much personal information because doxxing lawsuits are a real thing and instead of a late payment OP could receive something else in the mailbox.
> 
> There's a reason most forums have strict "name and shame" rules. Friendly advice: I think this should be dealt privately to avoid further damage to OP or forum owner(s). Why this discussion wasn't blocked or at least moved to the drama zone is beyond me.



Screw this noise. He provided his name (first anyway) in numerous places, and assuming he didn't expire, he deserves to be called out, and screw worrying about being re-bitten by the Interwebs as well. Tip-toeing around with that sort of fear is not useful in any way.


----------



## chillbot

LamaRose said:


> Something doesn't ring clear here. If he really did lose someone in his family, he could have had a breakdown, hit the needle, or worse... is there any definitive proof that he's still alive? Just saying... I've had to deal with this particular issue this past year myself due to a family tragedy.


So everything aside I would have assumed something (unfortunately) happened to synthpunk because it fits the facts in my mind.

But, I am still just processing information... this other account popping up and then disappearing has me thinking otherwise. But I am not one to jump to any conclusions, so I will sit and wait and investigate and process. And if worse comes to it jump on a plane to the east coast because, hell, that would be fun, too.


----------



## kgdrum

chillbot said:


> So everything aside I would have assumed something (unfortunately) happened to synthpunk because it fits the facts in my mind.
> 
> But, I am still just processing information... this other account popping up and then disappearing has me thinking otherwise. But I am not one to jump to any conclusions, so I will sit and wait and investigate and process. *And if worse comes to it jump on a plane to the east coast because, hell, that would be fun, too.*







You can’t resist a free desk, I knew it!! lol


----------



## AdamAlake

Well, he sure was a fan of freebies.


----------



## Henu

chillbot said:


> And if worse comes to it jump on a plane to the east coast because, hell, that would be fun, too.



I was once asked by my brother to just "stand in a certain place wearing your leather vest and carrying your motorcycle helmet" to make sure his ex-friend sees me in the background in order to paye his debts nicely to my brother. I felt _so_ guilty but I have to admit it was a lot of fun. :D


----------



## NYC Composer

By request, I've played the scary dude in the background about a dozen times. I wonder what this says about me, other than that my head is shaved and I don't look friendly.


----------



## Parsifal666

chillbot said:


> Occam's Razor solves almost everything in life.
> 
> It wasn't a long con. I go back-and-forth between it was almost an unintentional opportunistic swindle, or something happened to James. But the suspicious-ness of these other accounts on other forums lends me to believe the former.



This is horrible, I'm so sorry, @chillbot .


----------



## chillbot

NYC Composer said:


> By request, I've played the scary dude in the background about a dozen times. I wonder what this says about me, other than that my head is shaved and I don't look friendly.


Ha, same here. But I actually think that I look quite friendly despite the shaved head and body covered in tattoos. I try to make my smile the winningest smile possible.


----------



## leon chevalier

Nobody never asked me to be the scary guy... Now I understand, it's because I've got hair.


----------



## germancomponist

What a sad story. From my knowledge of the human nature, I do not believe that SP purposely acted criminally. I think he has certainly thought that it would somehow work with the money paying ....A wide field ... .


----------



## chillbot

@synthpunk you just got had by @NoamL. All it would take is to send the Apollo back or the $$ and you can regain your rightful place on top of the leaderboard.


----------



## NYC Composer

Geez, now I gotta go check my likes.

Or-I could push a sharp, heated poker into my eye.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## chillbot

NYC Composer said:


> Geez, now I gotta go check my likes.



Yeah. Not good.

Maybe work on a profile pic first.


----------



## NYC Composer

Why would I want to frighten children? Isn’t unlikeability enough?


----------



## ratherbirds

You can use an artist's (or child's) drawing...


----------



## wst3

Resist Larry!


----------



## NYC Composer

You KNOW I will, Bill. (Hey, that rhymes!)


----------



## wst3

NYC Composer said:


> You KNOW I will, Bill. (Hey, that rhymes!)


ever consider a career as a songwriter???


----------



## NYC Composer

Does a career involve getting paid enough to pay the rent?


----------



## wst3

NYC Composer said:


> Does a career involve getting paid enough to pay the rent?


I've heard rumors to that effect, I have no direct experience!


----------



## Loïc D

Damn, I thought this topic was about punk music made with synth...
Too bad.


----------



## ryanstrong

Just now reading all this, crazy. I had wondered where synthpunk had went as I appreciated his input here.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Just noticed someone called Lord Synth commented on @chillbot's video on youtube . 
Doesn't seem very fond of the guy.


----------



## chillbot

N.Caffrey said:


> Doesn't seem very fond of the guy.



"just the same way you have this sick compulsion of pointing fingers and even accusing people you know nothing about of stealing."

Wow. Is this what it's come to?


----------



## kgdrum

Wow is right.That's very strange, the punk doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## chillbot

Probably move this thread to the Drama Zone, at this point.


----------



## D Halgren

chillbot said:


> "just the same way you have this sick compulsion of pointing fingers and even accusing people you know nothing about of stealing."
> 
> Wow. Is this what it's come to?


Waaaaattt? That's f**ked up!


----------



## Polkasound

I would be skeptical. There's a chance it could be someone else messing with you.

Usually when someone with half a conscience disappears with a person's money, they remain silent because the shame of stealing weighs on their conscience. The ones who don't feel shame and actually attempt to justify the theft are scam artists. There is nothing that can justify Synthpunk's actions and inability to communicate his intentions with you unless he's been locked up in a Turkish prison all these months.

If Lord Synth is Synthpunk, he is revealing his true colors -- he is a scam artist, and you'll never see your money again. But, if you have any shred of hope for Synthpunk's conscience, then assume Lord Synth is _not_ Synthpunk.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Well, I can't find that comment now: it seems to have been deleted. The Elusive Synthernell.


----------



## chillbot

PaulBrimstone said:


> Well, I can't find that comment now: it seems to have been deleted.


I erased it. Didn't feel like it fulfilled any need of mine.

I would guess it was synthpunk but I don't know that for a fact. As polkasound says, could be someone else messing with me. However, I can't seem to think of anyone and it's clearly someone related to VI-C. I suppose there are people who don't like me here but I don't think I've started any actual fights...

Here it is slightly edited:



Lord Synth said:


> Yikes... if you need an excuse to make a video pretending how cool you and buddies are, at least sample something that it's actually worth 5 bucks lol I know you are just using a bunch of kids for the likes and shares (the first instrument failed and no one cared) but I'll call bs right now... just the same way you have this sick compulsion of pointing fingers and even accusing people you know nothing about of stealing. I know how much of a dick you really are, [chillbot]. It's a shame that Greene is associated with your little ego trip. I bet you lied to him too. Don't worry, Mike will know all the crap you talked behind his back.




That hurts, man, how can a free library be a failure? I thought the lalis were a great success. Oh well.

If this is synthpunk it's really a long ways from his former demeanor, not sure what happened. Also a bit delusional. Thought it was worth posting here just to give people the full story.

And now, for sure... off to the Drama Zone with this.


----------



## D Halgren

chillbot said:


> I erased it. Didn't feel like it fulfilled any need of mine.
> 
> I would guess it was synthpunk but I don't know that for a fact. As polkasound says, could be someone else messing with me. However, I can't seem to think of anyone and it's clearly someone related to VI-C. I suppose there are people who don't like me here but I don't think I've started any actual fights...
> 
> Here it is slightly edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hurts, man, how can a free library be a failure? I thought the lalis were a great success. Oh well.
> 
> If this is synthpunk it's really a long ways from his former demeanor, not sure what happened. Also a bit delusional. Thought it was worth posting here just to give people the full story.
> 
> And now, for sure... off to the Drama Zone with this.


I always found him to be extremely self-righteous, and those kind of people tend to justify their actions as retribution for perceived wrongs. Hope I'm wrong, but I don't think I am. He's also definitely monitoring the forum, if that was him.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

chillbot said:


> I erased it. Didn't feel like it fulfilled any need of mine.
> 
> I would guess it was synthpunk but I don't know that for a fact. As polkasound says, could be someone else messing with me. However, I can't seem to think of anyone and it's clearly someone related to VI-C. I suppose there are people who don't like me here but I don't think I've started any actual fights...
> 
> Here it is slightly edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That hurts, man, how can a free library be a failure? I thought the lalis were a great success. Oh well.
> 
> If this is synthpunk it's really a long ways from his former demeanor, not sure what happened. Also a bit delusional. Thought it was worth posting here just to give people the full story.
> 
> And now, for sure... off to the Drama Zone with this.


Oooff — unpleasant stuff. And yes, best consigned to the drama bin. Human nature really is a challenge sometimes.


----------



## chillbot

I wonder how many times in my life I've had this "compulsion" of pointing fingers and accusing others of stealing. Well... it's happened one time anyway that I can remember.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

I like people who make things, not people who hate on other people's things.


----------



## CT

This is weird, in the worst way.


----------



## Polkasound

chillbot said:


> I suppose there are people who don't like me here but I don't think I've started any actual fights...



You don't have to start a fight to be hated. You just have this problem of being well-liked, funny, and charismatic. That's all it takes for jealous people to hate.


----------



## NYC Composer

Based on some of his behavior here and at The Soundboard, I seriously wondered if "James" was mentally ill. Other people obviously had very different experiences with him. 

Who knows, but that was truly my thought at the time.


----------



## ghostnote

chillbot said:


> And now, for sure... off to the Drama Zone with this.


My experience tells me that such things are more likely to get resolved if both parties talk to each other privately under 4 eyes. If that's unlikely to happen, then you might consider asking a third person who can mediate. Discussing private things on a public forum won't solve this. Maybe he's in trouble and what he really needs is a bit help from his friends. Life is too short to be bitter.


----------



## MartinH.

Polkasound said:


> You don't have to start a fight to be hated. You just have this problem of being well-liked, funny, and charismatic. That's all it takes for jealous people to hate.



This. From what I have picked up from youtubers, gamedevs and twitch streamers, it seems to be expected to get this kind of comments if you achieve any degree of success. It's like a sick rite of passage. Not sure if casual death threads are a thing in the VI dev community too, but for youtubers and streamers it's probably not too uncommon. 
Try to ignore it @chillbot, or take it as validation, that you're on the right track.


----------



## ghostnote

MartinH. said:


> it seems to be expected to get this kind of comments if you achieve any degree of success.


You don't necessarily have to be successful to get this kind of reaction. Beeing just good looking can sometimes be enough. Sometimes, just by wearing a chino.


----------



## chillbot

ghostnote said:


> My experience tells me that such things are more likely to get resolved if both parties talk to each other privately


Yes, well, I have reached out to him privately via every means possible for almost a full year now. I was very hesitant to ever bring it public only as a last-ditch effort after nothing else worked. His email now bounces back and his telephone is disconnected, so. And honestly I wasn't bitter, I was ready to drop the whole thing... until this odd message appeared on our youtube video.


----------

